#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм в Сургуте и ХМАО

## Рафис

Ребята, а где в ХМАО есть буддийские храмы?

----------


## Артем Владимирович

Храмов, насколько я знаю нет. Что касается Сангхи, то слышал что возле нефтяного техникума где-то есть школа Алмазного пути.
Я тоже в поиске

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Ребята, я понимаю, что в отсутствии более квалифицированной альтернативы, как говорится, по принципу и на безрыбье рак рыба в школу алмазного пути пойти можно, но будьте бдительны, это очень политизированная с сильно упрощенным со множественными упущениями и сокращениями подача Дхармы, да к тому же с уродующими буддизм сектантский подход переходящий в грубые формы даже европоцентристкой направленности ... плюс ко всему нету там ни оттачивания шинэ (шаматхи), лхагтонг и детонг.

----------

Аурум (11.07.2013), Дмитрон (11.07.2013), Топпер- (13.03.2013)

----------


## Артем Владимирович

Алдын я с тобой согласен. Тоже наслышен об этой школе. Поэтому-то туда и не пошел. К сожалению, в городе по прежнему отсутствует сангха. Что касается меня, книги и семинары - моя школа на данный момент)

----------

Алдын Хадыс (11.07.2013), Аурум (11.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Алдын я с тобой согласен. Тоже наслышен об этой школе. Поэтому-то туда и не пошел. К сожалению, в городе по прежнему отсутствует сангха. Что касается меня, книги и семинары - моя школа на данный момент)


В межбуддийском разделе форума заведена тема под названием "Как работает медитация", где собраны материалы к изучению, а также доступно видео с русскими субтитрами под руководством царя йогов Тибета Гьялва Кармапы, наслаждайтесь. Также здесь на форуме ведутся темы в разделе Тхеравада по сущностным вопросам медитации ну и по  др темам

----------

Артем Владимирович (11.07.2013), Ритл (11.07.2013)

----------


## Артем Владимирович

Спасибо Алдын

----------

Алдын Хадыс (11.07.2013)

----------


## Антон Игоревич

в Нижневартовске открылась группа по изучению Буддизма Буддизм в Нижневартовске (группа на vk.com), школа Гелуг, под руководством Дост. Ламы Чойджи Мэнзанга (г. Ярославль)

----------

